# Motorola Modem



## Fferylt (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey All. I was wondering if anyone could please help with a quick question. I an still new to the world of  FreeBSD so could really use some help. I am trying to setup my Motorola V360v as a modem through BSD6.0 and would like to know if its possible? I have been through the man pages and handbook but am still not sure if i can use it. I have made it as far as entering the terminal but then the pc freezes. Could anyone offer any advice?


----------

